# Question - "Bendix Mexico 76"



## Pee Wee (Dec 13, 2009)

Approximately what year(s) was the Bendix Mexico coaster brake hub used on Schwinn bikes ? 
Thanks


----------



## partsguy (Dec 13, 2009)

My AMF has a Bendix 76 (mexico)  and mine is a '78.


----------



## MartyW (Dec 13, 2009)

Bendix 76 hubs are used from late 76 on (1977 up models).


----------



## partsguy (Dec 13, 2009)

MartyW said:


> Bendix 76 hubs are used from late 76 on (1977 up models).




On just Schwinns or all bicycles?


----------



## MartyW (Dec 13, 2009)

All bikes that used bendix hubs


----------



## partsguy (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks! So far, I'm right about the crankshaft thing.


----------

